# Heres a big mouthfull



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fat bastard.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jeeez, what type of worm is that?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like a grub. how big is your SH?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

big earthworm?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dam Nice Sh's eats like pig lol


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

lol, nice shot.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, that thing should last the sh quite a while. What specie is the channa?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..nice shot..


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

nightcrawler that is clumped up at the tip

yea it should lol


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

It is a channa gachua with an earthworm hanging out of its mouth.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea its a nightcrawler. But its not clumped up. The worm was a little longer than he was. Actually he has fully digested it and wants another one right about now. The snakehead is a Gachua thats about 3.5 inches long now. Im powerfeedin him to try and get him to 8 asap.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pic


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i kno my worms

i fish so damn much

nightcrawler r much darker then earthwroms and eartjhworms have tail end flattened out hence its a nightcrawler....

nice try though


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

non potm u got my vote m8,
great pic


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like my pike cichlid when he tries to down a worm :laugh: . nice pic


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

hahahaha thats sweet


----------



## DuNNoE48 (Dec 28, 2003)

i got the same one but a little smaller...you think they will take mealworms?...nice snakehead by the way


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

They will take anything you put in the tank.


----------

